# 31 inch channel cat



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

How much do you think this guy weights? My friend asked me and I don't wanna overestimate.


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

Nice cat!!!! Where did you hook him at?


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had the opportunity to fish luna lake with my friend 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd give it 5lbs maybe 5.5

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

If the fish really was 31" i would say closer to 10 lbs. Last weekend i caught a 24" fish that weighed 9 pounds 14 oz. Then another 24" fish that was 5 pounds 5 ounces. If you dont have a.scale with all catfish its better to get a length and a girth. Because they can put on a ton of weight and still be short.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I'd give it 5lbs maybe 5.5
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Really?? 31 inch fish is 5 pounds?? 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I can not guess the weight but it is a nice fish!

Good job


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

10+ easily

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd say between 10-13# looks pretty chunky.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

At least a 10 lb cat


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

AWESOME channel cat, congrats!!!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. I thought he'd be over 10! Haha 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

nice channel!!10+


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

open this link and go to the last calculator. it should give you a close estimate of that pig....

http://www.myoan.net/fishing/weight_calc.html


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

KatseekN said:


> I'd say between 10-13# looks pretty chunky.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was guessing the same. Beautiful fish! Congrats


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is only a guess but I guarantee it will be closer than the 5# estimate.

I am not real familiar with catfish weight to length numbers but I have seen an awful lot of walleye at that length and they have consistently hit 9.5-10.5. I think that fish has a bit more girth than many of them. I would not be surprised if that one went over 12#. Nice fish!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I caught 30" that weight 6lbs and ones that weighed 12lbs I didn't get a good look at the fish cause I'm on my phone but it looks really slender but again it's a small screen. I suggest to buy a scale. It's really easy to over estimate. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I caught 30" that weight 6lbs and ones that weighed 12lbs I didn't get a good look at the fish cause I'm on my phone but it looks really slender but again it's a small screen. I suggest to buy a scale. It's really easy to over estimate.


6# on a 31" fish would seem to be a pretty unhealthy fish for most any species (except maybe pike/musky, gar,etc.) All of the calculators and charts that I have looked at show catfish being at least 10# and up at 31".

I do agree that a scale is the best source. Just make sure that the scale is calibrated fairly well. I had an old spring scale that was way off and I threw it away.


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

just keep catching them worry about the scale when ur a pro who gets paid... great fish whether its 5lbs or 15lbs!!!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I'd give it 5lbs maybe 5.5
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol no way that fish is under 9lbs... I would say around 10 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

I would guess a 31" to be around 11 to 13 lbs,, but if it has a swollen head and he's spawned already its probably 8-10..no matter its a beautiful fish.


----------

